# What a suprise!



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I fished the Clinton today for awhile. The suckers have started to move up through the system. They are being followed by steel!

The surprise I mentioned is the 15 inch brown I caught today. Do not believe what they say. There are browns downstream from the dam. There were two caught today and I have seen two others in the last week. I know there are not very many but they are there and they have all been healthy fish.


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

yes im aware i have caught at least four browns a year for the last three years and have been fishing there for fifteen years all browns below the dam


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I fished the Clinton today for awhile. The suckers have started to move up through the system. They are being followed by steel!
> 
> The surprise I mentioned is the 15 inch brown I caught today. Do not believe what they say. There are browns downstream from the dam. There were two caught today and I have seen two others in the last week. I know there are not very many but they are there and they have all been healthy fish.



Great!! You guys caught the last two in the system.:lol:


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There are plenty of browns down there. And every one I have seen caught has been released back into the river. They are healthy fish and the river supports alot more of them than people think.
News flash... The Clinton is no longer a polluted river system. The Adopt-A-Stream data I have proves this. It isn't perfect but it is clean enough to support trout year round.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

remove some dams and a little more time and it might clean up really nice. It would be awesome to see it turned into a prime fishery. It would be nice to see the salmon brought back too.


----------



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

There are some browns above the dam too


----------



## newb08 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was out "exploring" yesterday at a lot of different spots. On the Clinton and at one point I walked way back into yates and seen a brown smack a Nat on top of the water..:about a 10 incher....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

The Clinton River Watershed Council is a non-profit organization to promote individual and community actions that protect and improve the health of the Clinton River. These are good people! If you see any of the guys or gals from the council say hi. Tease Jason for being on the river nearly every day and never catching any fish. Their website has an abundance of information about the CR and its watershed. It also has current stream flow data and tons of information on how to give back. http://www.crwc.org/


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

If they removed the dams all the water would run out and there would be no fish at all. Silly suggestion


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The dams in the Clinton (except Yates) are used primarily for lake level control. Removing these dams upstream would be a huge issue for the communities there. 

And don't give Jason from CRWC a hard time for not catching any fish. In the last two days he has hit 4 fish and covered alot of water. He is promoting the watershed resource and cooking guys lunch on the river.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Glad to hear he broke his skunk!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Did someone mention Browns on the Clinton?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish! Nice to see another one caught. I assume it was caught below the dam? Don't mention what hole obviously but I am curious if another was taken downstream.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I assume it was caught below the dam? Don't mention what hole obviously but I am curious if another was taken downstream.


Negative


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Then you got into the browns upstream. There are a bunch of them up there. Did you hit any small rainbows? I'm curious to see how many of them have taken hold from the massive plant the DNRe did last fall.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree the CRWC is a phenominal group with dedicated individuals. I had the pleasure of spending a few hours enjoying the Clinton yesterday with two of them fishing for our beloved steelhead. Jason hooked into a nice fish that I may or may not have lost due to a net issue. Okay, after my net broke I went into tail the fish while holding the pieces of net under my arms in waist deep water.. The grabbed the leader, the fish rolled and it was gone. But given as how it was going to be released anyway we'll count it as a quick release. I went 0-1 for the day. Won't be to much longer now.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Fished upstream and went 2 for 2 on small browns. Every brown I've ever taken upriver has come on either a Mepps or Panter Martin spinner in the same color scheme. 

I thought I saw a decent sized fish breach the water in front of me but it wasn't interested in my offering.

The best part about it, there wasn't another person in this stretch of river. I had it all to myself. 

Water was pretty clear. Beautiful morning.


----------

